# Tall tale



## rickyd (Aug 22, 2017)

Spoke with a guy today that says he has an antique bicycle motor, gonna give it to me. Described it as all cast iron, single upright cylinder, piston bout the size of a quarter, exposed pushrods, pie pan size exposed flywheel, carb not much more than some needle valves, mounting holes where it would attach to a bike frame. I know this is not much info and if I get it pics will be forthcoming but does any of this ring a bell for anyone? As title says this may be a tale buuuut I do love a chase! Thanks for any reply Rick


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 8, 2018)

Have you any more to tell or show us please?


----------

